# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دبلوم المشتريات واللوجستية تعقد في تركيا ماليزيا دبي الاردن المغرب مصر لمدة ستة اشهر

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدبلوم :

* المشتريات واللوجستية* 
*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدبلومات :*
*وتعقد   في تركيا و مصر و المغرب و الاردن و اسبانيا وماليزيا ودبي و تعقد  الدبلومات لمدة ستة اشهر وتبدا الدبلومات في كل شهر وعلى مدار العام*

*
ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*صفحتنا على الفيس بوك: https://www.facebook.com/almjdhrjo/*
*صفحتنا على تويتر : https://twitter.com/AlmjdCenter*
*صفحتنا على يوتيوب youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsk...Q5pqk4A/videos*
*البريد الالكتروني : info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*·        وفيما يلي قائمه بالدبلومات التي تعقد في اسطنبول لمدة ستة اشهر :*
*·        دبلوم السلامه العامه و الصحه المهنيه*
*·        دبلوم ادارة الموارد البشريه والتدريب*
*·        دبلوم المهارات الاداريه و الاشرافيه و القيادية والتخطيط*
*·        دبلوم ادارة و نظم الجوده*
*·        دبلوم السكرتاريه المعاصره و ادارة المكاتب*
*·        دبلوم المحاسبه الماليه في الشركات النفطيه*
*·        دبلوم التدقيق و المراجعه الماليه و الاداريه*
*·        دبلوم الادارة الالكترونيه والمعرفه*
*·        دبلوم الادارة وتحليل البيانات الماليه والموازنات التقديريه*
*·        دبلوم العلاقات العامه ومهارات التواصل*
*·        دبلوم ادارة المخازن واللوازم والمستودعات*
*·        دبلوم صيانة الات و معدات وشبكات الانابيب في الشركات البتروليه*
*·        دبلوم الادارة  العامة*
*·        دبلوم المشتريات واللوجستية*
*·        دبلوم حفظ الملفات وارشفتها يدويا والكترونيا*
*·        دبلوم ادارة التدريب وتدريب المدربين tot*
*·        دبلوم التفكير الابداعي والابتكاري الخلاق*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

